# Solved: MAC OS X to Windows SBS 2003 integration



## PCDTeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi 
I have a Mac OS X machine and I'm Trying to connect it to a Windows 2003 SBS Server,
I have managed to join the mac to AD and can authenticate and see the shares and 
open documents.
I cannot, although, write to the server shares, when I try a get a error message telling me that I'm not authorized, I know the user has all the necessary rights to write to the share.
Any ideas?


----------



## Dyonas (May 18, 2007)

It may, or may not be relevant, but unless it was set up specifically for a Mac it won't work until an authentication option is checked on the users profile in Windows Server. I can't remember exactly but I believe it's something along the lines of "Use reversible encryption" for the users account in AD. I'm not saying this is definitely it but I know that if it isn't checked it can cause issues like this.


----------

